# Which travel plan do you prefer?



## Victor (May 23, 2019)

Assuming you are alone, would you rather go on a day trip
where you will be outside and some travel when you ar*e not *in the mood
but it is sunny and nice,
or
when the weather is bleak or rainy or not so nice but you are in the mood
and feel like going?
 One or the other?  I prefer the second.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2019)

I will go anywhere, any time, any weather  as long as I'm in the mood...but I won't go anywhere when it's gale force winds !! I HATE the wind!!!nthego:


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2019)

When it comes to going places where there’s people I am extra particular and cautious .

I have to have options in case I need to modify plans so this needs to be included in the considerations. 
Im very lucky to have an understanding companion. He’s a great sport. 

Id say do what you are most comfortable with Victor. I can actually relate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2019)

I am alone and I prefer to travel alone.

I can't think of anything worse for me than an escorted tour unless it's an escorted tour with matching shirts.


----------



## Geezerette (May 23, 2019)

Re Day Trips, I used to do a lot of traveling alone sightseeing, fairs etc & have been on some really great group day trips & one abroad to Greece. Never got a t shirt tho.. I don't travel alone by car out of the city  any more due to 18 year old car, cell phone dead spots& mobility problems. Did go alone to the air show & am signed up for a group tour soon to the Very Large Array radio telescope site. Was as thorough as could be about exactly what kind if bus was being used. I guess at this point I'm more concerned about where going  & how getting there than mood or weather unless I were actually sick or something.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2019)

I agree that I would travel regardless of the weather if I was in the mood, as long as the weather wasn't a severe threat.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 7, 2020)

I prefer to do my day trip adventures when the sun's out. I stay home when it's dark and gloomy outside. That is the perfect time for me to curl up in bed and sleep


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

Well I wouldn’t want to be out in inclement weather. I love the sun.
However if I had paid good money to be overseas I would make the effort.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am alone and I prefer to travel alone.
> 
> I can't think of anything worse for me than an escorted tour unless it's an escorted tour with matching shirts.


OMG I'm with you Bea... truly my idea of a nightmare


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm not much for being out when it's cold and blustery, but besides that, I'm game for about any trip.  

I've had great luck and fun with escorted trips.  I've enjoyed solitary trips.  I especially like to travel with my sisters.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2020)

I like day trips in nice weather and never alone. I like to share the experience with another person. Absolutely no tours with a bunch of people and silly tour guides. I would much rather stay home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Because I like to go places outdoors, mostly where there's a body of water, I wouldn't want to go when the weather is rainy.  I might want to walk the boardwalk or sit in the waterfront park and watch the ferries go by. Sometimes I take the train to said waterfront park and stay a few hours, otherwise I'd go to our timeshare which is right on the Atlantic ocean and stay for a week. I mostly travel alone now that my husband is gone. I have taken a couple of day trips in the past couple of years through AAA and wouldn't mind doing it again if it wasn't for CV-19. In fact, I'm wondering how I'm going to get to the timeshare since I use public transportation. Still haven't found out how they will implement social distancing.


----------

